

Map of a Twitter status object - drtse4
http://mehack.com/map-of-a-twitter-status-object

======
hoop
Looks good!

I think it's also worth mentioning that Status objects from the standard API
are different than Status objects from the search API. Status and user IDs
won't necessarily match!

~~~
drtse4
The content is a bit redundant, i'd like a follow-up that explains why (with
insight of how that data is managed), but maybe are a bit too much details to
disclose publicly :)

